# Mule Team Borax



## irishcountry (May 3, 2010)

Hey guys doing some research for a customer that has a carpenter bee problem she wants to try and not use harsh stuff (like wasp spray) in the holes as she has "good" bees around too I told her I thought some of you use Borax to keep bugs from boring into logs by mixing and spraying it on. Just wondering is there anything commonly available that would work better and or what ratio to mix the borax at to do a decent job?? Thanks for any input


----------



## Sawyer Rob (May 3, 2010)

I fill their holes with expanding foam, it seals them in, and stops them.

Rob


----------



## TraditionalTool (May 3, 2010)

irish,

I also use Borax on wood I have around, but am going to buy some Tim-bor, which is made by U.S. Borax as well. The concentrate is higher, and I am told it works better.

The 20 Mule Team Borax should kill them, IMO, but look into a stronger product like Tim-bor is you really want to make sure you get rid of them. You can find Tim-bor at the Do-It-Yourself Pest Control site. They have about the best price that I have been able to find. You might also find a product like Delta Dust useful and cheaper for your needs. DIYPC has a lot of various products that will work for Carpenter Bees.


----------



## Ted J (May 3, 2010)

Last year I was moving a cedar post and discovered two holes about two inches apart in one of the sides. I had noticed a few carpenter bees buzzing around the post before I moved it and to my surprize there were more than a few.

I puffed in some DRIONE powder and witnessed a total of about 76+ carpenter bees come out of those two holes. I'm still debating on cutting that post to see what kind of network they carved out of it though.

So I recommend the DRIONE powder.

Ted


----------



## irishcountry (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys I called her back and told her all the stuff I found out she was a sweet older lady and she was in a panic and glad to get the info!! She was going to look for some boric acid powder and try that first. Thanks for all the input appreciate it!!


----------



## TraditionalTool (May 4, 2010)

Ted J said:


> I'm still debating on cutting that post to see what kind of network they carved out of it though.


Ted,

I would also like to see how they carve through the wood and/or how they make their colonies inside. I am curious if they bore and live along the tubes, or if they have a large cavity where they all live, or just what. Probably a google online would reveal that info, but would be good to see some real world analysis of your log.


----------



## Metals406 (May 4, 2010)

Some years ago, we framed a multimillion dollar home on Flathead Lake. The GC called in a guy who sprayed every inch of rough framing with Tim-bor. The owner had a carpenter ant problem on the property. The guy applying it said it was excellent for boring insects. . . He said they take a little bite, and move right along.


----------



## Ted J (May 5, 2010)

TraditionalTool said:


> Ted,
> 
> I would also like to see how they carve through the wood and/or how they make their colonies inside. I am curious if they bore and live along the tubes, or if they have a large cavity where they all live, or just what. Probably a google online would reveal that info, but would be good to see some real world analysis of your log.



I'll take a look at the post. I'll add some pics if I cut it.

If I do cut it I'll cut it in 3/4 inch boards and make tomato cages out of it.

Ted

I can test the power feed unit out...........


----------



## TraditionalTool (May 5, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> Some years ago, we framed a multimillion dollar home on Flathead Lake. The GC called in a guy who sprayed every inch of rough framing with Tim-bor. The owner had a carpenter ant problem on the property. The guy applying it said it was excellent for boring insects. . . He said they take a little bite, and move right along.


Nate,

The one thing about Tim-bor is that it actually fights off a lot of various bugs, and will kill termites also...which are common out west. Subterranean termites are very common in Cali, they tunnel up through the concrete and into the studs and follow them up to the top plate and rafters. So, it all depends on what one wants to kill I guess, DRIONE seems to be recommended solely for Carpenter Bees.

Ted,

Please do post pics if you mill it up.


----------



## Ted J (May 5, 2010)

TraditionalTool said:


> Nate,
> 
> The one thing about Tim-bor is that it actually fights off a lot of various bugs, and will kill termites also...which are common out west. Subterranean termites are very common in Cali, they tunnel up through the concrete and into the studs and follow them up to the top plate and rafters. So, it all depends on what one wants to kill I guess, DRIONE seems to be recommended solely for Carpenter Bees.
> 
> ...



Actually, DRIONE will kill just about anything!

_Drione dust is a non-staining, odorless insecticide dust with pyrethrins that kills a wide variety of general household pests including bed bugs, ants, roaches, crickets, centipedes, spiders, beetles, ticks, fleas, mites, silverfish and more. Effective for up to 6 months if left undisturbed.

Active Ingredient: Pyrethrins - 1.0%; Piper only Butoxide - 10.0%; Amorphous Silica Gel - 40.0%

Target pests: Ants, Bees, Bedbugs, Boxelder bugs, Cadelles, Centipedes, Cheese mites, Cigarette beetles, Cockroaches, spiders, drywood termites, fleas, beetles, lice, pillbugs, scorpions, ticks, wasps, and more._


----------

